

Metrics, Metrics Everywhere [video] - codahale
http://pivotallabs.com/talks/139-metrics-metrics-everywhere

======
trjordan
Straight link to the slides: [http://codahale.com/codeconf-2011-04-09-metrics-
metrics-ever...](http://codahale.com/codeconf-2011-04-09-metrics-metrics-
everywhere.pdf)

This is a _great_ talk -- if you have any interest in writing code that other
people will use, these are the kinds of ideas that you need to keep in mind.

------
techwraith
If you'd like to use this lib in nodejs, @mikejihbe and I have a port that you
can use. We're currently using it at Yammer (alongside coda's scala lib.)

<https://github.com/mikejihbe/metrics>

~~~
DanielRibeiro
And you can get original one at <https://github.com/codahale/metrics>

------
joshsusser
This is the seriously awesome talk Coda Hale gave at GitHub's CodeConf in
April, reprised at Pivotal Labs in June. The live video isn't the best
quality, but the quality of the talk more than makes up for it. And the slides
and audio are just fine, so no worries about watchability.

------
cgbystrom
Twitter's "commons" library also features a very good stat package. Presumably
used by their own services. It's designed for the JVM, so should work with any
JVM language. See <http://twitter.github.com/commons/>

Have used it successfully implementing stats/metrics in Beaconpush, a real-
time user presence server (<http://beaconpush.com>).

------
pedoh
I just wrote a blog post about metrics. We're collecting about a million
datapoints every minute, using an open source package (that we're contributing
back to) called Graphite.

<http://techblog.appnexus.com/2011/metrics/>

